# Retrofit, update, renovate an antique natural gas stove?



## Hunkerstorm (Feb 17, 2015)

My wife and I have two antique gas heaters that we would like to get functioning. They are cast iron and about 24" wide, 20" deep and 30" tall. They are both called "Puck" and were manufactured sometime in the early 1900's. I recently hooked one up and turned it on only to find the the flames blew out on half of the heating element as the air was sucked into the body of the stove. Also, I noticed some leaks along the seal of the heating element, blue flames where they shouldn't be. It almost seems like there is a piece missing, like a ceramic heating element that would help radiate heat and prevent the flames from getting sucked out.
We are also concerned that there is no thermostat, pilot light, or automatic shut off. 

Our questions are: Can this stove be retro-fitted and updated with new equipment? Does anyone have any leads on what might work to update the stoves? We would love any advice you might have for updating these stoves. See attached photos.


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 25, 2015)

i doubt you'll find anyone willing to modify or work on a unit w/o any type of safety equipment. (pilot, spill switch etc)

(things have changed for a good reason!)


----------



## cchome (Dec 14, 2015)

Have you found o


Hunkerstorm said:


> My wife and I have two antique gas heaters that we would like to get functioning. They are cast iron and about 24" wide, 20" deep and 30" tall. They are both called "Puck" and were manufactured sometime in the early 1900's. I recently hooked one up and turned it on only to find the the flames blew out on half of the heating element as the air was sucked into the body of the stove. Also, I noticed some leaks along the seal of the heating element, blue flames where they shouldn't be. It almost seems like there is a piece missing, like a ceramic heating element that would help radiate heat and prevent the flames from getting sucked out.
> We are also concerned that there is no thermostat, pilot light, or automatic shut off.
> 
> Our questions are: Can this stove be retro-fitted and updated with new equipment? Does anyone have any leads on what might work to update the stoves? We would love any advice you might have for updating these stoves. See attached photos.


ut any more on these stoves?  I'm looking for one to purchase?  I'd love to hear what you have learned. LP


----------

